# what happened to his tail?



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

Layla - White one
Zephyr - Blue one

I have no clue what happened to Zephyr's tail. I didnt even notice it until my sister mentioned it. His tail was equal in size to Layla. But now as you can see in the pic, something happened. I dont know how it wouldve shrunk or if it fell off or what. I'm really confused.

Pic of both tails side by side:


http://imgur.com/2kTiJ


Pic of close up Zephyr's tail:


http://imgur.com/FhSZM


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was the bird's tail stepped on or was the bird grabbed?

He could have "blown" the tail feathers from being stressed in the manner suggested above.

Otherwise, he may have lost the tail feathers due to molting but it would be quite unusual for them all to have come out at once in that manner. 
Usually when molting, the tail feathers are lost one at a time over a period of days or weeks.*


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Was the bird's tail stepped on or was the bird grabbed?
> 
> He could have "blown" the tail feathers from being stressed in the manner suggested above.
> 
> ...


i know no one would step on them or force them to do actions like grabbing and dragging them by the tail in my family so that option is off the list. he shares cage with layla and sometimes they fight but its over like who sits on the swing or something. they dont hate each other or anything, they need each other. if one of them isnt in the other's site then they start making tons of noise and are relieved when the other is near them


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I think he's just missing his two longest tail feathers- my budgie lost his after a stressful situation with a blood feather that involved me having to grab him. They'll grow back 
Niko's tail after the incident- you can see it's similar in length to Zephyr's:








Niko's tail about 2 months later:









I would make sure no one grabbed Zephyr and that nothing is stressing him out. He might've just molted them out, is Zephyr molting right now?


----------



## noobatbudgies (Aug 29, 2017)

i dont know if he's molting, i havent seen any feathers dropping out or even see his tail feathers

also your bird looks exactly like Layla!!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, if they both started with tail feathers (similar) and Zeph's tail suddenly got shorter there are at least two long tail feathers to look for. Molted feathers that size don't disappear and tails don't shrink, but tail feathers are molted and will normally be regrown. Check with who has the responsibility of cage cleaning? That should answer the question.


----------



## GailC (Sep 7, 2017)

Luna is going through a molt and lost both her long tail feathers. They both ended up on the floor behind the cage.


----------

